# 29Gal restock?



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

I currently have a 29Gal bow-front with 2 3spot gourami in it, all other fish are getting re-homed to a 55Gal.

My 10 gallon has 5 Tiger Barbs a clown pleco and a molly all of which are going to the 29Gal.

What else would you put in there and why? I want plenty of movement in the tank to keep it exciting =D

Also what kind of Low-Med light plants would work in there? Lot of depth to the tank. Thinking a single sword possibly?


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey if this is only 4 display not breeding then maybe some angelfish would do because they are actually semi agressive so if u get bigger 1s then they can hold there own against gouramis


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

There's angels in there ATM and their moving into my 55Gal I'm getting this weekend. I think I'm going to turn it into a planted possibly with barbs gouramis and something else maybe?


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

is the tank established?


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

The 29Gallon is yes, been up for a year. The 55Gallon currently has all the media being seeded in the 29Gallon so once I get it up and going I'll test the BIO with some ammonia and make sure we're set and move fish =D


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

alright well like i said just becareful with the move over there make sure u have some stress coat cuz some fish will prob stress out, and yea with a 55 u have plenty of options, how big are ur gouramis? bcuz if theyr bug then an arowana is a really cool fish and perfect for a 55


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no way would and Arowana do in a 55......maybe a baby one for a month or so....but they get up to 3'....not an option till I build a 400-500gallon tank in the future =D


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea but 3' is rare and ik of many ppl with them in 55s


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The Silver Arowana can get to over 4 foot. Some species stay smaller than that but they are all monsters and should be kept in a large tank. The width and length of the tank are more important than depth and to some extent gallons, some species have more difficulty than others in turning. It's best to do plenty of research on the gallons and dimensions a particular species needs. A standard 55 gallon tank would not be a suitable long term home for any arowana.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

celticsfan13 said:


> yea but 3' is rare and ik of many ppl with them in 55s


And I know of people with Angels in 10g tanks, but that does not mean it's the smartest or right thing to do. An Arowana is arguably one of the biggest fw fish you can get. I wouldn't even put one in my 125g.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw a red tailed cat fish in a 90 gallon the other day, only a baby and the tank was already getting too small, I'd get one of them if I had a tank the size of my living room .


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha yeah RTC require like a 1k pond never going to own one of them probably.....but the Arowana I hope to build a 400-500Gal tank someday.....oh the plans be brewin...


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

anacharis is easy... it grows well under medium to good lighting.... i love angelfish, would consider a couple if I were you as you have the space. they are considered semi-aggressive typically but i have 7 koi angelfish with some peaceful fish and they survive fine.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Angels are in there and going to my 55 that I just got up =D

I think I'm going to make it a barb/molly tank maybe a platy or 2 if I find a couple I like.


Thinking of....
5 Tiger Barbs
5 Rosy Barbs
1 Creamsickle lyretail
1 Silver lyretail
1 Clown pleco

and maybe another school in he 5 Fish range.....not sure yet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A small school of tetras would work.On plants,you can do java fern and moss,anacharis,amazon sword,willow hygro,microsword.Theres many different ones out there.PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide You can search by light requirements here.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

what are some more "exotic" tetras? Congos work possibly?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jelly Bean Tetra - Ladigesia roloffi

Theres several types,just google tetra species and you should be able to find some you like.


----------

